# Examiner publishes a Covid-free newsletter



## Brendan Burgess (30 Mar 2021)

Not sure if this excludes all bad news or if it's the normal news, excluding Covid.


*Revoiced*
Newsletter

Revoiced brings together some of the best bits from irishexaminer.com, an opportunity to take a break from the global crisis and read some of our best Covid-free content as chosen by our editor.
To get your week off to a positive start, sign up today and we will deliver this to your inbox every Monday.
​
​


----------



## Leo (30 Mar 2021)

So it's the best of national and international news, minus Covid, minus the international bit, and also ignoring most stuff that isn't Munster and particularly Cork


----------



## EasilyAmused (30 Mar 2021)

I assume this is a publicity stunt ahead of their paywall introduction?

Numerous publications did Covid-free editions last year.


----------



## Purple (30 Mar 2021)

EasilyAmused said:


> I assume this is a publicity stunt ahead of their paywall introduction?
> 
> Numerous publications did Covid-free editions last year.


They expect Cork people to pay for access to their website? ... good luck with that!


----------



## EasilyAmused (1 Apr 2021)

Purple said:


> They expect Cork people to pay for access to their website? ... good luck with that!



If they got rid of Mick Clifford I’d consider signing up. 
Daniel McConnell is making a name for himself. Really launched himself with Golfgate and keeps breaking new articles. A regular guest on radio shows too.


----------



## Purple (1 Apr 2021)

EasilyAmused said:


> If they got rid of Mick Clifford I’d consider signing up.
> Daniel McConnell is making a name for himself. Really launched himself with Golfgate and keeps breaking new articles. A regular guest on radio shows too.


I don't live in Cork so most of the content is not relevant to me.


----------

